# Written Contract/agreement with Partner



## MissaMouse09 (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay so I am working on a Written Agreement/Contract to protect myself and my partner with our clothing line investment. We are going in on this 50/50 but I want to make sure we are all protected. Any ideas on where I can find some type of template with outlines all the issues which should be covered in such a contract?

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

On something this important, where different states have different laws, I would hire an attorney to draft it for you.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

partnerships are the beginning of legal hassles...so I would strongly suggest that you invest an hour or so...split the costs...with an attorney to make sure you are covered in the state you are located in. the $400 or so will pay big dividends down the road when the disputes/disagreements begin


----------



## MoustacheKC (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm often told by my own attorney (naturally), that it is extremely risky for a layperson to search the web for a template and cut/paste contracts together (I tried this, and he showed me how it would have been a disaster if push came to shove). While there may be something out there that is specific to your situation, state, etc. I wouldn't risk doing it yourself. 

As a new business, though, having SOMETHING in writing that addresses/protects your basic interests is better than having nothing at all. As far as how formal you should make it, you'll have to base your investment into such a document against what you're willing to lose if the business/relationship goes south...

Good luck!


----------

